# Fusion Magnum??



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Same spacing as the Fusion? Number and size of guides typically used? Just tryin to run some numbers. Thanks guys.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Justin I have one of each, will compare this evening and get back to you.

For the record fusion was built by Clyde, fusion mag by Jim at Hat Jack- so that may account for slight differences.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I have a Fusion Mag, built by Jim, well had it for two days and drove through an ATM overhang.........getting the tip section replaced by Jim....looking to get another to build myself...just trying to get a list of components right now since I probably wont see the one I have again for a few months.....Thanks


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*sorry to hear*

about the errr-- incident. Hey chit happens.

I believe Jim told me the tube size for the tip on the FM was a 10. Typical conventional set up would be a 30, 25 ,20, 16, 12, 12, 12, and 12 tip.
You could start with a 25 if you consider the 30 too big for the first guide.


Some like bigger guides for purpose of letting the shock knot thru and go with 16s out to the tip, but I like the look of 12s better and haven't had a knot problem with them, plus the slightly smaller guides require less thread and epoxy, cutting down on the overall weight some and giving slightly better blank performance, IMO.


Mark


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks Mark. That really helps. Just window shopping right now...22 reel seat correct?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

TreednNC said:


> Thanks Mark. That really helps. Just window shopping right now...22 reel seat correct?


I believe that's correct, at least I know it is for a trigger seat, which is slightly larger ID than most standard seats.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks...which guides do you normally use? Illl probably snap back to reality and use Alconites....but those titaniums with the SiC ring are nice


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

TreednNC said:


> Thanks...which guides do you normally use? Illl probably snap back to reality and use Alconites....but those titaniums with the SiC ring are nice


yeah, not sure why but I go with the sic, even tho most say you only need them for braid. Sometimes have to settle for alconites (not saying that is bad) because they seem to be available in more sizes, especially the tip tops.

THe last two 7 dusts were built with sic rings, but the cheaper ones with ss frames. Currently building a AFAW Big beach (experimenting) for tourny work, going with sic guides(ss frames) and alconite tip top on that one.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks yet again mark....where have you been getting your wheeler blanks?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

TreednNC said:


> Thanks yet again mark....where have you been getting your wheeler blanks?



Got the last five from Randy at the baitshack- HMM  might need to talk to Mr. Wheeler about volume or dealer discounts


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

lol i hear ya........ok heres one for you.....tip 10 tube 12 ring....smoke frame and black ring, SiC??  where at?....or is there such a beast?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

TreednNC said:


> lol i hear ya........ok heres one for you.....tip 10 tube 12 ring....smoke frame and black ring, SiC??  where at?....or is there such a beast?



Forget mudhole, that's a job for fishsticks4u.com 

They have it (12 ring) in both 10 and 11 tube size in a pst (sic ring).

Here are the distances from the tip back to the closest guide, then second guide, etc on my fusion (F) and fusion magnum (FM).

FM 7 1/4. 7 1/2, 8 3/4, 9 7/8, 11 1/2, 13 3/4, 18 3/4


F 5 7/8, 7, 7 7/8, 9 1/8, 12, 16 1/4, 22 1/8

the guide sets were nearly identical in size

25, 20, 16, 12, 12, 12, 12, a 12ring tip on the FM, a 16ring tip on the fusion.

I do know WRI puts out recommended spacing for the fusion on their web site- its in cm instead of inches I believe, but no biggee to convert.

hope this helps,

Mark

:fishing:


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks Mark.....I saw a regular tip at FS4U but cant find a matching concept tip. Oh well if worst comes to worst, ill use the regular....still gotta find a blank that wont cost me $70 to ship lol


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Treed, you destroyed that Magnum I delivered you!?!?!?! OMG DUDE:--| 

The magnum is one hell of a rod. Glad I got one. Still not my go-to rod thou unless the circumstances are right. finally popped its cherry


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

lol sure nuff...oh well...i love how it loads deep into the rod....not just the tip


----------

